
Twitter buys NFL streaming rights for 10 Thursday Night Football games - charlieegan3
http://arstechnica.com/business/2016/04/twitter-buys-nfl-streaming-rights-for-10-thursday-night-football-games/
======
ProAm
Twitter has lost it's mind

